
Ask HN: How's the Self Driving Uber Test in Pittsburgh going? - arikr
Curious
======
jrowley
I've seen what looked like one cruising around Oakland. I was very tempted to
flip them the bird because I'm just a bad person and kind of disgusted by
certain aspects of uber, but I just stood there and gawked. There were lots of
sensors/cameras on the car and I didn't want them to use facial recognition to
greyball me in the future.

edit: can you imagine down the line, the wealth of data self driving cars will
collect? They could be subsidized/integrated with palantir, so a city or some
company will own a suite of cars and sell that data to 3rd parties. Police
departments will pay big money to get city data out of self driving busses/etc
so they can have better surveillance.

------
Arcten
I have no inside information, but I've bicycled past them on occasion and felt
comfortable enough. Lots of friends posting about riding in them and the
experience seems to have been positive for them as well. There are so many
around that it no longer registers as something surprising to see one.

------
WillKirkby
Sounds like their self-driving car tests are going great:

[http://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-tech-crash-
idUSKBN16W...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-tech-crash-
idUSKBN16W0UZ)

